# The Naked PF again....



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Up to a year or so ago one of the biggest topics of conversation was the naked PF & its use as a barista tool

Latterly people are not talking about it quite so much but is still used by a lot of people.

Myself recently I've been doing mostly split pours. I use 3 double PFs when I have to prepare coffee in numbers on my single group Vesuvius.

Yesterday, I received back my naked PF from a loan I'd sent out. Before putting it back in the drawer I fancied making some espresso using the new Rave beans I've spoken about in another thread.

Been on these beans for a week or so now & really enjoying them.

Anyway, got a visibly lovely draw with an incredibly sweeter, fuller taste. I thought I had the dose & grind at its best but the naked gives it another dimension.

I know its been often said but I do strongly recommend to keep this little tool in regular daily use.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Never use a spouted PF, always the naked!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a small mirror leaning against the back of the drip tray at 45 degrees so I can check the extraction. Naked gives so much feedback.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, there was a school of thought that a naked could make you worry too much about your extraction. i.e. if it tasted good, whack a spouted PF on and pretend the extraction is even. But I always value the feedback you get from the naked.

I would wonder how much difference it can make to taste however, could you have just happened to of had a really nice extraction on your naked that you perhaps weren't getting on the spouted, just by chance? Worth going back and forth to check, but either way, naked all the way.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

I use mine every day, my spouted PF sits in the drawer for when my family come round and I'm making multiple coffees for them. As above the feedback is valuable as I have limited time to practise my home barista skills, the more info I get the better. It's easier to clean too


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

myself always naked, not sure but the extraction of coffee from spouted might be cooled going to cup to effect taste.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

For me it just looks cooler, plus i can get the cup on the acaia scales!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yup I always pour naked !

well from the HX vivi I do ..... I really need me a naked La Pavoni PF and Microcasa PF

Naked PFs answer so many questions ... how many times, do you get a 18g in to 36g in 30s pour that looks fine but something is a miss ..... watching the coffee comet and seeing whats happening is so valuable IMO


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

tend to go naked.

Less to warm up and I don't like the idea of pulling a shot through a cold pf.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Out of curiosity, why don't coffee shops use them for day to day use?

Is it laziness?

I have one, but I've struggled to get on with it... yes, probably my technique, but I've never managed to get a 'significantly' better espresso when using it.

I like the idea, basket, straight into the cup, bypassing the cruddy PF (inbetween cleans, obviously) ;-)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think its so they can split the pour when they need to, easier to just use one type of PF.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

wilse said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't coffee shops use them for day to day use?
> 
> Is it laziness?
> 
> ...


Because when they go wrong they are really messy and a lot of coffee shops are lazy on their prep of portafilters!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess because espresso machines come with spouted PFs so you can split pours....... why spend money on naked PFs, its unlikely the employees are going to start examining every shot anyway, just load and lock and hit the button


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Naked all the way, so much easier to rinse the bottom of the basket under the group


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Because when they go wrong they are really messy and a lot of coffee shops are lazy on their prep of portafilters!


Agreed - watching the shot prep at a Costa the other day I reckon the barista and the coffee machine would have probably received more of the coffee than the cup if they had used a naked pf.

More spritzers than a Chelsea garden party!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I've gone back to using the naked pf as I rarely do split pours. Always looking for a clean (no spray) pour and much easier to keep the portafilter clean and dry.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Naked at all times for me. Advantages in keeping things clean alone is justification.Loads of residue lurks beneath the basket in a spouted PF. Also focus' the mind when at the distribution stage. Then there's the bonus of extra space between the drip tray and PF. I never use my double or single spouters these days. Why on earth would I?

I like the Systematic Kid's mirror idea. I may well steal one from the girlfriend's cosmetics drawer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using a naked for the best part of two and a half years. Great for diagnostics, easy to clean, you can switch baskets easily, stop shots quicker etc....I had 2 spouted PFs with my HX that I never used.

I have however started using the spouted pf on my sage intermittently of late. Good for split pours.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I am also a coffee naturist - always naked here!


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I've noticed that Opposite Cafe in Leeds uses a naked PF, I resisted the urge to crouch down and watch the extraction as it happened...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, he would have know he was serving a true coffee nerd.

Would it be too hipster for a shop to stick a camera under the group and broadcast the pour to the customers?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone have a naked portafilter for sale for a Gaggia Classic? Will be ordering one from e-bay today but thought i'd check in case anyone here had a spare one.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Would it be too hipster for a shop to stick a camera under the group and broadcast the pour to the customers?


What a great idea!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I hacked off the bottom & made my own, long ago.

As you see in my profile picture the polished brass ring.


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

I've gone back to the naked. Shyed away from it for a while as it was spraying coffee everywhere! Glad to say, I've been focussing more on my distribution and the results are improving.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> ......... Will be ordering one from e-bay today but thought i'd check in case anyone here had a spare one.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321898784318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

]Gaggia Bottomless Portafilter Coffee Handle 21g IMS Double Basket £26.25.........


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

yardbent said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321898784318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ]Gaggia Bottomless Portafilter Coffee Handle 21g IMS Double Basket £26.25.........


Cheers yardbent...ordered another one pretty similar.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Cheers yardbent...ordered another one pretty similar.


cheaper..?

where..?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Same price, on e-bay not an IMS basket

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400526501187?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

yardbent said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321898784318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ]Gaggia Bottomless Portafilter Coffee Handle 21g IMS Double Basket £26.25.........


That's Espresso Services in Govan


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> That's Espresso Services in Govan


i have a problem placing any orders with them

add to Basket - OK

select shipping - OK

as soon as i click 'checkout' it doubles the quantity to 2

deleting 1 - deletes both.................









ES says it's not their website...


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Naked for me every time. Better taste in the cup and visually rewarding to watch it glooping.



ronsil said:


> Up to a year or so ago one of the biggest topics of conversation was the naked PF & its use as a barista tool
> 
> Latterly people are not talking about it quite so much but is still used by a lot of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm always using the bottomless, but i always have a double. They're not so common in coffee shops as the can pull two singles at once with the spouts.


----------

